
Can You Trust Kurzgesagt Videos? - Timucin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtUAAXe_0VI
======
Timucin
Kurzgesagt is a group of people who are aiming to explain science in a fun and
visual way.

They have recently deleted their 2 most-watched videos (31M views at total)
because they thought one of them was biased, wasn't wrong but didn't reflect
the opinion of the other side and the other one was prepared with a moment of
desperation.

I am a follower of the channel for quite some time. They already have my
respect and love but they have managed to earn both once again.

